# My boy likes girls with long hair... Oh honey, that's too bad!



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 12, 2009)

Because I cut mine off today! (Or yesterday actually). He got mad when I told him I'm going to cut it off (can you imagine?!) but after he saw it he said I look gorgeous, like always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aww. 

So, this is before I went to get it done-
*Face-* 
MAC studio sculpt foundation, studio finish concealer, prep & prime finishing powder, eversun blush.
*Eyes-*
TF shadow insurance, Estee Lauder cream e/s, MAC natural flare mineralize e/s (all 4 colors), ricepaper, crystal avalanche. Blitz n glitz fluidline, Urban Decay baked glitter liner in the lowerlash corner. Cover Girl lashblast mascara. Stud pencil for brows and clear wax.

*Lips-*
MAC Costa chic. (first set of pics, in the second set I have some l/g on, Pink Lemonade I think.)
My hair is pulled back here.






















After I cut it off (I love it!)


























sorry about so many pics, I'm just too excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for looking lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMK what you think.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2009)

you look gorgeous! that hair style really suits you well.


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty!  I'm jealous of your lashes too, by the way.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

Your eyelashes are to die for btw! I love this look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 12, 2009)

Fab Gorg Delish!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 12, 2009)

omg you have guts girll i could never.... you look amazingg i love short hair... if only i grew balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 12, 2009)

You lashes are sooo thick and long! I'm jealous!

and I LOVE your haircut btw.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeous! Your hair looks great and I love the MU-Now I'm lemming Costa Chic because it looks so great on you!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## mahreez (Jul 12, 2009)

your new haircut really suits you. i like it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

beautiful and sexy make up! and the new hair looks hot! i love it!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

you look so fresh and pretty! love the hair cut, especially the bangs


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 12, 2009)

Great hair cut! It looks amazing on you!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jul 12, 2009)

A pretty look, and your hair is FIERCE.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 12, 2009)

you are so beautiful, and the short hair really enhances it! you look fantastic!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, you are too kind


----------



## Briar (Jul 12, 2009)

That is one sexy hairstyle, you look amazing!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 12, 2009)

love the makeup and the haircut!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look like elisha cuthbert!


----------



## fillintheblank (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty look, you are beautiful girl!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2009)

Your skin and your lashes are amazing.
I love your hair.


----------



## fintia (Jul 12, 2009)

love it


----------



## moopoint (Jul 12, 2009)

My God, your lashes are amazing.

I personally love short hair. It shows your daring.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty look...the hair cut is Hot!


----------



## User67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Your hair is hot! Oh & my DH wasn't too thrilled when I chopped off all my hair either. But, now he thinks it's beautiful. They just have to get used to it


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG your lashes.. they are gorgeous! The new haircut is hot, I love short hair! It's fun huh? And overall.. this look is great!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 12, 2009)

Your hair is crazy hot, I'd never have the guts to cut mine.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeousness! Your hair looks fantastic


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the look. I LOVE the cut. Bravo girly Bravo!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone keeps asking  how did I have guts to do it, lol, it's so funny... I guess it was just meant to be because I feel like this hair is sooooooooo me!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 13, 2009)

You have the most beautiful lashes!! 

And I LOVE your cut.. I've always been a long haired girl but you make me wanna go run and cut it off like yours. You look great! But now I'm itching for the scissors.


----------



## versace (Jul 13, 2009)

i LOVE everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



natural flare looks lovely on your eyes


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 13, 2009)

don't know how old your son is but now he has one HOT TOMALE MAMMA TO LOOK AT...Absolutley stunning and gorgeous..HATING OVER HERE,,HATING OVER HERE..LOL


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 13, 2009)

you used Cover Girl Lash Blast? I used that and my lashes don't even come close to what your lashes look like...u probably already have long lashes..lucky you...


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

pretty look, i love the lips!


----------



## Mo6ius (Jul 13, 2009)

Your eyes are gorgeous, girl =)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_don't know how old your son is but now he has one HOT TOMALE MAMMA TO LOOK AT...Absolutley stunning and gorgeous..HATING OVER HERE,,HATING OVER HERE..LOL_

 
Oops, that's funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I meant boy as in boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have any kids yet. Sorry about the confusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I used LashBlast... my lashes are long but not really voluminous. 

Cupcake, don't do it unless you are thinking about it for a long time and absolutely sure you want it and you won't change your mind 2 days after you cut if off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if you are sure, go for it! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG!  How cute are you!?  LOVE the new hair & love the makeup!!  You are just perfection!


----------



## amyzon (Jul 14, 2009)

HOTTIE!  You look awesome!  I am so jealous of girls that can pull of such a short cut!


----------



## jalspose (Jul 14, 2009)

wow ur gorgeous that hair is perfect for u


----------



## smint (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm gonna repeat what most people have said lol, but your lashes are super amazing!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 14, 2009)

The new hair looks great!!! Youre just gorgeous girl... Your eye color is stunning & im loving your makeup here


----------



## siemenss (Jul 14, 2009)

beautiful look on beautiful eyes


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone so, so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm loving the hair, I'm so glad I did it!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 15, 2009)

love the shadow, lashes and hair cut


----------



## Adidi (Jul 15, 2009)

LOVE it! makeup is beautiful and I like the hair cut so much!!


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 15, 2009)

Love it!! I'm biased because i'm a short hair girl...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup looks great too.


----------



## Katura (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the new haircut!


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 15, 2009)

are those your own eyelashes? so so jealous ^_^ xo


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 15, 2009)

Omg your lashes!! O_0 are so longgg!
you look pretty and i like the haircut too


----------



## mistella (Jul 15, 2009)

you have pretty eyes! love the hair


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, lashes are mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Few days ago I wanted to put falsies to add more volume and drama, and they were shorter than my natural ones lol.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 16, 2009)

Your hair looks amazing! You have the perfect face for such an awesome short style. Great job on the makeup too!


----------



## DadaH (Oct 25, 2009)

most beautiful eyes


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 25, 2009)

You look gorgeous! You look so bright and fresh and awake. Lovely!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 25, 2009)

You look fabulous, so glam!


----------



## esmey (Oct 28, 2009)

your really pretty!


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 29, 2009)

Really cute, very edgy!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 29, 2009)

Adore your new cut.


----------



## shannyn92 (Oct 29, 2009)

Im really loving your lip color!


----------

